# Caliper adapter ID (Pics)



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)




----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

up


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

Man, am I glad you posted this!
100 beers for you:beer:

Please check my thread out that I started, you may have some luck, and if you can supply more measurements, I can have some luck as well.

Thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5177430-Wilwood-caliper-spacer-dimensions-needed-please


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

ryandZA said:


> Man, am I glad you posted this!
> 100 beers for you:beer:
> 
> Please check my thread out that I started, you may have some luck, and if you can supply more measurements, I can have some luck as well.
> ...


No problem, Ill grab my vernier and you just tell me what you want measured. :beer:


----------



## ryandZA (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you so much!

The Wilwood Forged Dynalites have a 5 1/4 inch centre-to-centre mounting hole measurement.
Here the Wilwood calipers that have the same distance between the mounting holes:

http://www.wilwood.com/Calipers/Cal...=&numofpist=&mtspec=5.25" Lug Mount&pistarea=

I just need these dimensions:


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

ryandZA said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> The Wilwood Forged Dynalites have a 5 1/4 inch centre-to-centre mounting hole measurement.
> Here the Wilwood calipers that have the same distance between the mounting holes:
> ...


Left arrow .5"
Middle arrow 1"
Bottom arrow 1 5/16"

LMK if you need any more measurements. :beer:


----------

